# Yamaha TRBX304...



## pushpull7 (Jan 18, 2014)

Anyone have one or care to comment?

Yamaha TRBX304 4-String Electric Bass | GuitarCenter

They have one in pewter at my local GC and I really want a better 4 string than the squire I have. Was wondering if anyone had any experience with them for a budget 4 string.


----------



## Spinedriver (Jan 18, 2014)

I used to have an RBX 374 (which looks fairly similar) and it played & sounded great. You won't quite get the "p-bass" sound you would with the Squier but I do remember at the time that I wanted to take the pickups out of the Yamaha and put them in my Spector REX because they sounded so much better than the EMG-HZs that are in it but they wouldn't fit and I didn't want to router it out.

If it's a good deal, I say go for it.


----------



## Skygoneblue (Jan 18, 2014)

Yamahas are pretty much the most underrated and under-represented bass I can think of. I have owned more than one of their RBX models (the older 760 and a newer 375), and both have been worth every penny.

One thing that Yamaha does that I have yet to see any other manufacturer do is scoop out the top edge of their pickups. This creates a perfect anchor/rest spot for your thumb while playing finger-style. It's really a top-notch feature for such an inexpensive bass.

The pickups themselves I remember being about what you'd expect from a budget bass. I never recall my jaw hitting the floor from the OMG AMAZING tone, but I certainly don't recall scoffing at how bad it sounded either. It's a good mid-range instrument.

If you're looking for a step up from a Squier, I see no reason not to consider this Yamaha.


----------



## pushpull7 (Jan 18, 2014)

Thanks. 

They look really sharp for the cash.


----------



## pushpull7 (Jan 19, 2014)

Yeah, I checked it out and frets were buzzing all over, kinda randomly. Not really a good sign.


----------



## Skygoneblue (Jan 19, 2014)

That's too bad.


----------



## Wings of Obsidian (Jan 19, 2014)

The TRBX models and the RBX models are essentially the same thing. KILLER basses with everything you could want as far as humbuckers and dependable hardware goes. As for tone, I was thoroughly unimpressed playing a few in a music shop, and I eventually settled on my Traben that I currently have. (I call it "the cheap man's Bongo" because it looks and sounds just like one.) It was a struggle finding my bass though. 

Thread here: http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/ba...44003-nbd-you-guys-asked-traben-goodness.html

Back on topic, you can't go wrong with one of the TRBX models or RBX models if you are pinched for cash. - If you have the time though, browse eBay, Craigslist, Yakaz, and GC Used for a John Myung Signature Yamaha. It's the highest-end model/version of the RBX series. Killer hardware, tone, and playability. Everything is fixed.


----------



## pushpull7 (Jan 20, 2014)

Skygoneblue said:


> That's too bad.



It really is. The problem is too is that I haven't found a setup guy in this area that is worth a damn. So though many aspects of the bass are fine, if it has that much buzzing it's gonna be some work, which I dunno if that would even work out in the end.

Thanks again to everyone who responded


----------

